# 3000......wow!



## Thumper

I see someone is creeping up on the big 3000!!

:behindsofa: 

woo hoo! :whoo: Let's do something special 

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Yeah Kimberly! :whoo: 
3 posts left...don't be stingy now...you're gonna be Queen of 3000 soon! :drama:


----------



## Laurief

Yikes, she really go up there fast!! We better get that toe healed or she will be up to 4000 in no time!!


----------



## Havtahava

Better yet, how about if I take a trip away for a few weeks? 

I have to go shopping for shoes today. I still can't get my foot into my favorite dog show shoes and I have 8 days of shows coming up really fast. Eeks! Good excuse, huh? Break a toe, buy all new shoes. Hmmmmm. I'll have to think about this again in a few months. (Kidding!)

By the way, I won't hit 3000 for a few hours. Rigatoni (Cartier) is coming over to play with Piaget for a bit and then I have a whole bunch of errands to run today.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, you have left everyone else eating your dust! 

Now you have to do something extra special for your 3000th post... especially now that you will be the first one to hit that mark!


----------



## susaneckert

GO Kimberly your the queen of gab LOL


----------



## irnfit

Kimberly is a tease! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

OK, I changed my mind. I had a few minutes to spare. 

I wanted to make my 3000th post a tribute to my favorite boys... the Exquisite Litter.


----------



## Laurief

Congrat you big Ol YAKKER!!!


----------



## susaneckert

*WOW 3000 YOU BIG YAKKER YOU !!!!!!!!!!:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: *


----------



## susaneckert

yOUR BOYS ARE SO CUT LOVE THE COLORING


----------



## Lina

Congrats Kimberly! :whoo: I'm sure that the boys of the Exquisite litter more than helped you get to the yakker level you are at now. Great tribute to them! eace:


----------



## dboudreau

Boy that last 1000 went fast.

WoW

3000

Congratulations Kimberly​


----------



## Havtahava

Lina said:


> Congrats Kimberly! :whoo: I'm sure that the boys of the Exquisite litter more than helped you get to the yakker level you are at now. Great tribute to them! eace:


So true! I probably could have made most of the 3000 about them alone, but you're probably all glad I didn't. Ha ha!


----------



## Julie

:juggle:arty::clap2:Congrats Kimberly on your 3000th post!:clap2:arty::juggle:

Still love seeing that beautiful litter growing up!:hug:Gosh are they cute---every single one of them!eace:


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, yeah 3000!!!! I love your favorite boys!!! soo cute.


----------



## SMARTY

*3,000 Post Congratulation *
I think congradulations are in order or should we say get a life, go out, live a little, have an affair, go shopping...LOL...Just kidding we love your post you are a store house of amazing information, thank you for sharing.


----------



## juliav

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BIG 3000 POSTS!!!!

I love the pictures of the boys they are all so charming, but Rufus and Piaget just totally melt my heart!!!


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations!!!! Wow, 3000. Where do you find the time?


----------



## mintchip

*CONGRATULATIONS Kimberly!!!!!!*


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Kimberly on your 3000 posts!!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Way to Go!!!!arty: *
I just made 200 post and I thought that was alot wow you got me way beat!!!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Congratulations, Kimberly, and thank you for all of your contributions to this forum. :whoo: I love the Exquisite Litter, they are---yes---absolutely exquisite !!


----------



## Thumper

Amy...I can't believe you aren't a Yakker yet! Woman, start doting over every picture posted (like me) and your numbers will shoot up like crazy! ound: ound: Better yet...start posting pictures and getting Frequent flyer Forum points! hahah!

Kara


----------



## Amy R.

If I get FFF points, Kara, do I get to go to Club Fritos?????? First class?????lane:


----------



## marjrc

*OH MY GOSH! Kimberly, you are a chatterbox and a half! *

CONGRATULATIONS on your 3000th post!!!!!!! 










*I agree with Sandi - go do something, girl! I am choking in all the dust you've left us in! LMBO !* ound: ound: ound:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Congrats Kimberly! You must be burning up the keyboard!

I can't believe how big those pups are now. It seems like they were just born a few weeks ago. They're gorgeous!

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

Sandi, after all the shopping I've been doing lately, my husband really likes your idea of me having an affair instead. LOL!


----------



## marjrc

Havtahava said:


> Sandi, after all the shopping I've been doing lately, my husband really likes your idea of me having an affair instead. LOL!


ROFLMBO !!!!!!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## CapotesMom

I find it amusing that since she made her 3000th post she's already up 41 posts above that today!!! Good lord woman!! Don't your fingers get tired?? lol

Congratulations!!


----------



## Leeann

CONGRATS KIMBERLY

I think I may have posted this video before but I love it and the song is perfect Kimberly is on top!!


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, that's a fantastic montage of Agility runs! I love watching it! Can you let me know what the youtube link is so that I can save it and email it to a few friends? Thanks! 

*Kimberly is the TOP BANANA !!! *



















*WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!*


----------



## Leeann

Marj, just click at the top of the video where it says YouTube - Agility Promo it will highlight as soon as you move your mouse on it. When you click on it, it will take you right to you tube so you can copy the link to send to your friends.


----------



## Lynn

*Thank-you Kimberly for all your great advice, help and concern for all of us and our dogs. We greatly appreciate it!*


----------



## good buddy

WhoooooooooooooHooooooooooooooo!! :cheer2: :cheer2: How do you do it??? I don't know where you find the time! What a YAKKER you are!!! :hail: :blah: :blah: I love seeing the collage of all the Exquisite pups as they are growing up!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATULATIONS, KIMBERLY!









The Equisite Litter are still such beautiful boys!


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Leeann. Done!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Glad I checked back....loved the video!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Hey Kimberly 

The boys & I are just amazed at all that you get accomplished and you still manage to reach 3000. Congtatulations !!
I am so happy to have you on this forum . Thanks for all your help and wonderful information .
Ahnold is happy too as he found his friend Cosmo..:biggrin1: 
Those puppies are adorable . We are just curious what you would have accomplished if you had not broke your toe ..
Hope you found some cool shoes !


----------



## Lina

*Laurie* is SO CLOSE!!! I'm keeping my eye on you. :spy:


----------



## whitBmom

Yay, Kimberly!! Btw, the Exquisite litter is absolutely..... EXQUISITE - they are gorgeous, you should be so proud - and of course Mom and Dad. 

Go Laurie Go!!

Oh and I see Kara is getting close too!! 

Hugs to you all


----------



## Laurief

Good thing you guys are here to remind me what a yakker I am, cause I never look at the numbers!


----------



## Lina

One more post to go... c'mmon Laurie, we're all waiting!!!!


----------



## Laurief

OK so check out the fostering thread


----------



## Julie

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congrats on your 3000th post Laurie!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## whitBmom

Congrats Laurie!! Whoohooo :cheer2:


----------



## Sissygirl

3000 - WOW

Congrats on all the yakking!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys!!


----------



## dboudreau

Whoo Hoo

There is alot of Yakking going on!!!!!


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Laurie on your 3000th post


----------



## irnfit

Wow, Laurie. 3000!!!!! You go girl!


----------



## Doggie Nut

LAURIE, CONGRATS!! CAN WE SEE A PIC OF THAT FAMOUS TONGUE??


----------



## MaddiesMom

*CONGRATULATIONS ON 3000 LAURIE!!!*


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Congrats on 3000 Laurie :cheer2:


----------



## Missy

WOW!!!!! this is huge!!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Wow!!! You go girl.... 3000!! :cheer2:


----------



## Cosmosmom

congratulations .. keep up the good work !!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

It appears that the gal who started this thread is one away from 3000 herself!

You go Kara! :dance: :blabla: :clap2: 

Wanda


----------



## Leeann

:cheer2: Go Kara, Go Kare, Go Kara :cheer2:


----------



## Thumper

I have been trying to think of something clever or funny to do for #3000 (dam*, I talk too much! lol), but I feel *awful* today, and have been on the couch pretty much all day in my jammies snuggling with Gucci  Where is the "throw yourself in front of train smiley" when you need it? lol

Well, good news is....I have an appt w/ my doctor on Tuesday so maybe he can get this mess straightened out this time, bless his heart...he tries, but the meds always stop working.

*sigh*

I'm gonna go crawl back in bed and hope to get struck by lightening...or a meteor...or something along those lines.

I love each and every one of you (and your furbabies)! I guess that's why I spend so much time here  That...and my sweetest baby, Gucci! Being sick on the couch is SOOO much more bearable with her giving me love!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Leeann

Oh Kara, sorry you are not feeling well.
I found some train smileys just for you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well.  I hope the doc is able to fix it for you.

Rest up, feel better soon, and CONGRATS on your 3000th!

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

lbkar said:


> Oh Kara, sorry you are not feeling well.
> I found some train smileys just for you.


LOL! Thanks for the smileys! They surely put a smile (the first) on my face! haha.....I feel like the first one, just no big grin! More like a pouty face! 

Thanks Wanda! I'm glad you noticed my numbers! I wasnt' even paying attention again. :brick: I almost snuck by!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Congrats you old Yakker you!!!
Welcome to the club.


----------



## Missy

Congrats Kara! hope you feel better!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS KARA!!! NO FEAR YOU ARE AMONG YOUR FANS!







DON'T EVER LET ANYONE SHUT YOU UP DEARIE!!


----------



## irnfit

:couch2: Congratulations Kara, you old yakker!!!
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations on the big 3000!!!!!!

Feel better soon! We love your chatter.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Kara 
So sorry to hear that you are feeling miserable and blue today .. Being sick is the pits no doubt about it no matter how much you yak !! At least you have your little snuggle bunny to keep you company ..
Hopefully the doctor will have a new medication he is just waiting to try and you get to be first .


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> I have been trying to think of something clever or funny to do for #3000 (dam*, I talk too much! lol), but I feel *awful* today, and have been on the couch pretty much all day in my jammies snuggling with Gucci  Where is the "throw yourself in front of train smiley" when you need it? lol
> 
> Well, good news is....I have an appt w/ my doctor on Tuesday so maybe he can get this mess straightened out this time, bless his heart...he tries, but the meds always stop working.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I'm gonna go crawl back in bed and hope to get struck by lightening...or a meteor...or something along those lines.
> 
> I love each and every one of you (and your furbabies)! I guess that's why I spend so much time here  That...and my sweetest baby, Gucci! Being sick on the couch is SOOO much more bearable with her giving me love!
> 
> Hugs,
> Kara


((((((((((((((((((Kara)))))))))))))))))))))) Hope you feel better soon. We're sending healing hugs to you
:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## ama0722

Kara,
Congrats on your 3000th post and I am sure your doctor is just gonna prescribe more forum... get well and come back!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R.

CONGRATULATIONS, KARA!!!! on the BIG 3000 from the Club Fritos membership. :rockon: :rockon: You give this forum its joie de vivre and are such a generous friend to all. And a super-fine talker!:blah: Sending hugs:grouphug: and best wishes for feeling better soon!


----------



## Lina

Kara, CONGRATS ON YOUR 3,000th POST!!!! 

I'm sorry you're not feeling well... I've been feeling horrible myself, so I can definitely relate! Hope you feel better soon. :hug:

You really add a lot to this forum and we love looking at beautiful Gucci. So please, yak on!


----------



## Thumper

Wanda, Leann, Laurie, Missy, Vicki, Michele, Debbie, Cosmomom, Jan, Amanda, Amy and Lina&#8230;(did I forget anyone? lol) You ladies are the BEST! Of course, I'm naturally drawn to hanging out here  Where else can anyone find such a wonderful, bright, caring, FUN group of people?

I am feeling a bit better today, thankfully&#8230;Atleast, much better than yesterday, and I may even be able to make it out for a few errands that I desperately need to run to keep the house running efficiently. I can only hope the doctor will switch some meds, he's usually very receptive and kind. It drags the whole family down when I am feeling like crap L Gucci is a super nurse/therapist&#8230;uncertified service dog to me. She hasn't left my side for a moment, and even made sure she woke daddy up to take her out last night before bed instead of me! Smart girl!

Hugs and kisses! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Kara, I know how you feel, not having a good day myself, I think I am going to stay home and work from here today. My three are sitting here pawing at me for loves, they make it a lot easier - thats for sure!!! Good luck this week on the meds.!


----------



## Julie

:sorry: Sorry I missed your 3000th post! :brick:

:clap2::becky::juggle:Congrats Kara!You know we love your chatting with us!You help keep the spark going here!:juggle::becky::clap2:

Hope you are better soon......sending you a hug and an angel!:hug::angel:


----------



## Thumper

> Sorry I missed your 3000th post!


'Tis okay, Julie! You've been busy posting the most AMAZING pictures of Quincy, that I totally forgive you! Heck, you didn't miss it by much! lol, I've only been a mega-yakker for a few hours, less than a day really!



> Kara, I know how you feel, not having a good day myself, I think I am going to stay home and work from here today. My three are sitting here pawing at me for loves, they make it a lot easier - thats for sure!!!


Aww :grouphug: Sorry you feel bad, too  Did you ever seek out a specialist? I was feeling okay this morning and now this afternoon I'm crashing and burning. I have TOO much to do to loaf around all day, like yesterday. *sigh* Atleast tomorrow after my appt. I can rest.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Beamer

Kara,
Wow.. 3000 msg's is ALOT of posting!!!!! ****CONGRATS****

Well, who's gonna make 4000k first? Looks like a pretty tight race.. 

Ryan (still working on my first 1000):whoo:


----------



## casperkeep

Wow!!!!!! That is alot of chatting but who could resist on this great forum....we have so much fun on here!!!!:whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Kara,
I totally missed your 'great accomplishment'! Congrats to you and your writing-motor Gucci-Guccetta! Since you have 3036 posts already, I figure you feel much better already!


----------



## Thumper

maryam187 said:


> Kara,
> I totally missed your 'great accomplishment'! Congrats to you and your writing-motor Gucci-Guccetta! Since you have 3036 posts already, I figure you feel much better already!


Well, that "partially" true......I dont feel good enough to get off the couch and OFF the laptop to get out and do other things. LOL, SO...I'd say feeling crummy keeps me on the computer. UNLESS I am SO crummy I cannot stand the laptop on me. lol

Thanks so much , And Ryan...Muchos Gracias, and Megan  I have probably 200 or so posts just doting on Jillee! LOL, and come to think of it, Beamer and Pablo and Sancho! So you guys definately keep me yakkin'

Kara


----------



## maryam187

True that, Pablo and Sancho alone probably made me post 250 out of my 297! LOL


----------



## marjrc

Oh I missed so much!!! WAAAAAAAA !

CONGRATS TO LAURIE AND TO KARA - oh my. I wonder IF and when I'll get to 3000 !!! Queen no more. sigh ......... LOL

Way to go ladies! Please keep it up. We love all the chatter!


----------



## Havtahava

marjrc said:


> Queen no more. sigh ......... LOL


You're still Queen in my book, Marj. You may not be Queen Yakker, but you're still the Queen Bee here. 

Congratulations to Laurie & Kara!


----------



## JASHavanese

How are you doing today Kara? I'm getting close to 1000 posts and thought that was a huge milestone! I see I have some work to do


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Marj, Maryam, Kim and Jan!

I'm doing alright, I guess. Thanks for asking. Better than the other day surely! lol

Jan 1000 is a BIG milestone  The next 2000 will go by quickly. ESPECIALLY if you comment on every picture posted on here like I do! ound: I figure, if I stopped gabbing about pictures, I'd fall back immensely!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

No kidding! I find myself typing "Oh, what an adorable puppy" so often. I have had to quit opening Maryam's topic on not fainting specifically for that reason! LOL!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh, I'm sure a significant majority of my posts are "He she is precious" "what a darling"..."HOW CUTE!"...."Great picture". lol

I feel compelled to comment and guilty if I don't. Maybe I'll try waiting and make one big post commenting on pictures! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy

yes I think we need to come up with our own text msg abbreviations. HSP/SHP (he/she so precious) SC (sooooo cute) P (puppies) 
CIHH(can I have her/him)


----------



## Havtahava

Ha ha ha Missy! I started to write "LOL", but I know some people still have trouble with that one and it is all over the internet.


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ Just think...if we use abbreviations (why is that such a long word???) that will save typing time, which translates into being able to post more! ound:


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwww...... thanks, Kimberly! ((hugs)) :whoo:

Oh my, Missy. If we start creating our own abbv.'ns it's not going to be pretty!!! LOL

SHFM - squish him/her for me
BR - belly rub!
IWO - I want one!!

and on..... and on........... lmbo Then we'd REALLY be crazy Hav owners!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

Congrats on 3000!!!! Wow!!! Sorry I missed it - I was out of town

Marie


----------



## maryam187

Watch out Kimberly! You're about to loose your crown to Kara, she's only 18 posts away! 
Kara, you can do it, you live on the East coast and can sneak by :spy: while Kimberly is


----------



## Thumper

LOL! I don't wanna be queen yakker! Dangit! I need to call my pain doc and get my meds switched..I'm couch bound too much lately LOL! I blame my yakking on him!

I don't think Laurie is too far behind either!! lane:

Kara:second:


----------



## mintchip

Thumperlove said:


> LOL! I don't wanna be queen yakker! Dangit! I need to call my pain doc and get my meds switched..I'm couch bound too much lately LOL! I blame my yakking on him!
> 
> I don't think Laurie is too far behind either!! lane:
> 
> Kara:second:


Kara hope you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Lina

Marj... you yakker you, you are only *6 posts* away!!! :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

I'm watchin' you, Marj!!!!!!!!























hehe.

Kara


----------



## Julie

:director:MARJ----WE'RE OVER HERE HON--------MARJ!:director:

We're watching you----:ranger:


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, are you working on the big 3000 post? 

Julie & Michele, you two aren't far behind at all! We may have three new 3000 groupies before Dec 1!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Amazing .. All those abbreviations - Maybe we should start a thread and we can all learn them and save some typing time .. I am not the fastest typer but over time I have gotten better if the computer and I are sympatico .. Some days it has a mind of its own .. 
Sorry to hear you are still under the weather Kara .. Hopefully there is a drug out there that will help make thiings better .. 
At least you have gucci there to give you snuggles and raise your spirits and endorphins ..
Asta used to do thee foot lickies as well .. he used to wait while I had my bath - he would just lie beside the tub until I was done ..
Never a whimper or a whine - just happy to hang out with me ..


----------



## Julie

I decided to put my 3000th post in this thread because of my forum training!ound:

Anyway,it's been fun being a member of the yakkers club.Thanks for you all reading the posts and the encouragement on the pictures etc.What a special group you are!:grouphug:

Here is a few different pictures of Quincy.One for each 1000--ound:


----------



## Paige

CONGRATULATIONS JULIE ON YOUR 3000 POST.

Love the picture of Quincy on the slide, he looks like he's ready to go again.


----------



## Leslie

Yay, Julie! I'm so happy you decided to add Quincy pics to your big 3000 post. He is absolutely one photogenic guy and you are absolutely one great photographer (and yakker!)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Thumper

Julie,

Those are beautiful pictures! Of course, Quincy can't take a bad picture, not that I've seen! You are a cherished forum queenie and bring so much fun, knowledge and laughter to the forum! It wouldn't be the same without you and Quincy!

:kiss:

Congratulations!

Kara


----------



## pjewel

Well, well, well Julie, congratulations on your graduation to marathon yakker. This from a junior yakker in the peanut gallery. It will take me forever to catch up with you gals.


----------



## Laurief

Congrats Julie- I cannot resist those eyebrows - Quincy ALWAYS looks so happy!!


----------



## Lina

Congrats Julie! What beautiful pictures of Quincy!!! You really add to this forum and it's great that you post so much to keep us entertained.


----------



## ama0722

Congrats Julie,
I love Quincy's smile on the slide- my favorite!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

Congrats Julie on your


----------



## dboudreau

I love Quincy. Great pictures.


----------



## irnfit

Congrats, Julie on hitting 3000. Love those pics of Quincy.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie said:


> :director:MARJ----WE'RE OVER HERE HON--------MARJ!:director:
> 
> We're watching you----:ranger:


Marj, you have gone over 3000 posts


----------



## Missy

Congrats Julie. Quincy is wonderful--we're glad you like to yak about him. 

Marj, where are you? 3000 Yahoo.


----------



## juliav

Congratulations on 3000 posts, you big yakker you!!! 

As always Quincy look just beautiful on all his pictures.


----------



## Paige

:director::director:MARJ, WHERE ARE YOU:director::director::director::director:


----------



## maryam187

*Julie, congrats on your 3000!!!* Wonder what took you so long??? :laugh:


----------



## Julie

Michele you are very close behind me---:spy: There's alot of us watching you! :bounce:








Thank you all :grouphug: for your very nice comments!:grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava

Congratulations Julie! I just love how you've gotten Quincy to pose in so many beautiful settings... and even created a few of your own!


----------



## marjrc

*Oh crap!! :frusty: I had forgotten about my 3000th post!! ound:

Gone to Orland for a week and only got back yest. afternoon. But hey......... THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!! 

I'm afraid I have no time for a special 3000th post, cuz I'm out the door for a day of work at the store where I got a part-time job. My first day, alone, all day. AAAAACCKKKKK!!!!! uke:

Julie, congrats to you too, hon!! Woooooohoooooooo Love that Quincy boy!!

Thanks everyone! Thank you to Debbie for alerting me to this thread. Lord knows how long before I would have made my way here! :biggrin1:

LOVE THIS PLACE AND EVERYONE HERE !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## whitBmom

Congratulations to Julie and Marj on hitting the 3000th post!! wow!! arty: :cheer2:


----------



## Paige

:cheer2:CONGRATULATIONS MARJ:cheer2:


----------



## Thumper

Marj, CONGRATULATIONS!

I'm sure you'll have a perfect day there alone  I hope you like your new job! :kiss: We sure miss you, though!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! Have a great day alone at your job, Marj. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## dboudreau

Congratulations Marj on your 3000 Post

You will do great today on your first day by yourself at work. The perfect job, talk about pets all day long.


----------



## irnfit

Wow, Marj, 3000 and you were on vacation. Watch out, I'm right behind you.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Marj!
:drum: :juggle: :clap2: :bounce: :bounce: :clap2: :juggle: :drum:


----------



## Jane

Congratulations, Julie on your 3000th!!!

Great photos, but I was hoping for 3000 photos of Quincy! :biggrin1:

I love the one of him over the park bench - look at those fluffy paws!! Mmmmmm......


----------



## Jane

Congrats, Marj on your 3000th post!!!

Oooo, Michele is very very close!!!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lina

Congrats Marj on you 3000th post and your new job!!! :whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Marj,
Congrats! I hope things go smoothly today and this just means you have to put some extra photos in the December thread!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations Michele!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS JULIE & MARJ! YOU YAKKERS ARE TWO OF A KIND! I AM HAVING A HARD TIME KEEPING UP! YAK ON MY QUEENS![/SIZE]"]


----------



## dboudreau

Michele is a Super Yakker too Now!!!!!

Congratulations Michele!!!


----------



## marjrc

Thanks everyone! Kara, that is too sweet. I too miss my time on here and I'll *never* get to Kimberly's level. sigh......... :biggrin1:

Michele, way to go, girl!!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Jane

*Congrats, Michele!*

Give Kodi and Shelby a big hug!


----------



## Havtahava

Woooooooooooooooooooo, look at you go, Michele! Congratulations on hitting your 3000 mark!


----------



## Lina

Michele, CONGRATS on the 3000 posts!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Paige

:drum:Congrats on 3000 Michele:drum:


----------



## Missy

oh my I have missed a lot of celebrating! Congrats Julie, Marj and Michele!!!
Wahoo!! 3000!


----------



## Thumper

CONGRATULATIONS MICHELE


----------



## Julie

:drum:arty::whoo:Congrats Michele!:whoo:arty::drum:

3000 and you're still going strong with alot of us!Yippee!:bounce::hug::bounce::hug:


----------



## irnfit

Thanks, guys. I think I need to get a life. :biggrin1: But how can I with all these new puppies on here.


----------



## Havtahava

LOL! That's a problem indeed, Michele. Puppies keep drawing us back to the boards, even me!


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 3000TH JULIE, MARJ AND MICHELE!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Amanda has snuck by us with her 3000 post.

Congratulation Amanda is now a Super Yakker!!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

CONGRATS AMANDA.....YOU SNEAKY LITTLE YAKKER!


----------



## Lina

Congrats Amanda! :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava

Heya Amanda! Thanks for sharing all the photos and videos of late. I love hearing about your girls and all of the experience that you have to share!


----------



## pjewel

Congratulations Amanda. I sit in awe of all you super yakkers. Maybe someday I can grow up to be just like you.


----------



## Laurief

Congrats Amanda !!!


----------



## irnfit

Congrats on 3000, Amanda. :whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Oh I totally didn't try to sneak by, I was probably yakking so much I didn't see it change over!!!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Amanda on your 3000th post!!! What a yakker you are!


----------



## Missy

Yay Amanda!!!!!


----------



## Jane

Wow, Amanda! 3000! I'm in awe!

Congrats!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

CONGRATULATIONS ON #3000, AMANDA!

We love your stories of Belle and Dora's antics and achievements!


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Amanda on your 3000th post


----------



## mintchip

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Missy on your 3000th post


----------



## irnfit

Way to go, Missy!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## ama0722

Missy- are we racing????

Congrats!
Amanda


----------



## Missy

Wow- who can count past 2999? this one slipped right past me-- last I checked I was 40 some posts away. I guess I have been yakking! 

Well: to mark my 3006th post-- I would really like to thank every single person and fur baby on this forum. Some of you make us laugh, some make us think, there are a lot who make us go awwwwwww! We have shed tears together and offered support and advice, friendships have been made and bickering has been kept to a minimum. I would also like to thank Melissa for making this wonderful community possible. And all I can say is POST MORE PICTURES PEOPLE!!!!! puppies, I need puppies!!!

Here's to BFFF!!! best forum friends forever.


----------



## Jane

_CONGRATULATIONS, MISSY on breaking the 3000 barrier!_

This forum wouldn't be the same without you and your sweet boys!


----------



## Lina

CONGRATS Missy! :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava

Ditto to Jane! 

Missy, I really enjoy all your stories about your boys. Congratulations!


----------



## marjrc

Wooohhhhhhooooooooo!!! Way to go Amanda and Missy!

I absolutely love hearing about your girls, Amanda... about Bella's attitude and sassiness and of Dora's proweress in the agility ring. They are both great girls and I totally adore all the pics you post of them. 

Missy, that is one of my fave pics, though you have many wonderful images to choose from. Jas and Cash feel like my own and it's always great hearing about how they're doing.

Keep it up, ladies!!!!!


----------



## Julie

:drum: Congrats Missy and Amanda! :drum:


----------



## Lynn

*Congratulations Missy!! *You have been so great to share so much with us. I hope you know you are my Havanese forum Hero


----------



## Doggie Nut

I BOW TO YOU OH YAKKING QUEEN MISSY! I MUST HAVE BEEN YAKKING AND MISSED THE ROYAL ANNOUNCEMENT! MY APOLOGIES TO YOUR HIGHNESS!!


----------



## maryam187

Amanda and Missy :cheer2: CONGRATS :cheer2: to both of you, I'm such a slowmow, sorry about that.


----------



## Lina

So I totally missed my 3000th post and I really wanted to use these two pictures of Kubrick's that are my favorites from the past week. Oh well, it will be on my 3,004th post instead! 

I hope you all know how much I love this forum, but I guess it bears repeating:

I love being a part of the forum! You guys are the best!!! :kiss:


----------



## maryam187

OH NO, Lina! I've been waiting patiently for you to post closer to the 3000 and MISSED IT! Congrats :cheer2: But hey, I don't see any pics!?!


----------



## Lina

Yeah, Maryam, I forgot them the first time. They're there now.


----------



## Havtahava

Awwww, congratulations on your 300th post, Carolina!


----------



## Lina

Thanks, Kimberly, though I'm pretty sure I passed 300 a LONG time ago! :laugh:


----------



## Havtahava

ha ha ha! One zero makes a HUGE difference, doesn't it?

Oh! The photos of Kubrick weren't showing when I was in here last. He's maturing beautifully! He is gorgeous.


----------



## maryam187

Lina, great pics of Kubrick! Love the pink tongue, let's hope the EQyss stuff works that nicely on Pablo.


----------



## ama0722

Great photos Lina! Congrats


----------



## Sissygirl

Congrats Lina,

Those are wonderful pictures of Kubrick!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations, Lina. I love those pics of Kubrick - so handsome.


----------



## Leeann

Great pictures of Kubrick Lina, I love how we can see all his color with your new camera. Congrats on 3000.


----------



## mintchip

*Congratulations! Great photos and 3000*


----------



## Lina

Thanks everyone! Leeann, I love that you can see his colors so much better now too!


----------



## marjrc

Congrats, Lina!!!!! Way to go!!

Omg, Kubrick is so handsome! He is maturing so nicely and looks very distinguished. I so love seeing pictures of your baby, Lina. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leslie

Lina~ I love Kubrick! His coloring is so gorgeous. I wish they all kept their color as well as he has. Oh, BTW... CONGRATULATIONS!!!

WOW!!! 3000 posts, I'm not worthy... :hail:ound:


----------



## Julie

*Congrats on your 3000th post Lina!*

Kubrick looks very handsome in your pictures!hoto:


----------



## Jane

_Congratulations on 3000, Lina!_

I can't wait to meet you and Kubrick in April when you are in CA!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Oh Leeann did you slip by us with number 3000?*

My dear, we love hearing from you. And congratulations on your 3,000th post.


----------



## Missy

Happy 3000!!!! Lina and Leeann.


----------



## ama0722

Leeann- way to YACK it up


----------



## Doggie Nut

Way to go ladies.....keep up the good work!


----------



## Leeann

Oh my I totally lost track of my posts, I have been so wrapped up in the threat of rain this weekend on our play date and then Anne.

Can I dedicate my 3000th post for the safe return of Mirabel & Tip, my heart is with Anne and her family right now.


----------



## davetgabby

You must be a good typist. Congrats Kimberly , Beautiful looing dogs


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, CONGRATS ON YOUR 3000TH POST !!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## siggie

Haha... Congrats ladies! If Toby remains the handful that he is, I may never get there!


----------



## mintchip

:biggrin1::whoo:3000:whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv

Way to go, Sally!


----------



## Leeann

On your 3000th post Sally!


----------



## Cosmosmom

Wow !! Ubelievable ..Keep up the good work .


----------



## MaddiesMom

*CONGRATS SALLY ON #3000!!*


----------



## Lina

Congrats Sally on your 3000th post! :cheer2:


----------



## Judy A

:whoo::whoo: Way to go, Sally....


----------



## marjrc

CONGRATULATIONS SALLY!!!!!! 3000 ! :whoo:


----------

